# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2009 !

## Rakken

Bonjour et Bienvenue dans cette dition 2009 des Smiley d'Or ! 

Cette anne, l'dition est anime par Drizzt [Drone38] et moi mme, respectivement mdaill d'Argent et d'Or de l'dition 2008.

Pour les nouveaux (et aussi les anciens, ne soyons pas sectaire), un petit rappel des principes :
Il s'agit d'une liste de 10 smiley issus de nos cerveaux machiavliques auxquels vous devrez trouver une signification. 
Vous avez jusqu'au 30 septembre (inclu) pour poster vos participations. Attention, une fois que vous avez fait votre post, vous n'avez plus le droit de l'diter (sous peine de graves malus). Une fois la date fatidique atteinte, chaque participation sera note par Drizzt et moi mme,  hauteur de 5 points par smiley. 

Les juges se rservent en outre le droit d'attribuer (ou d'enlever) des points "spciaux" suivant notre humeur, le temps qu'il fait, le hasard ou toutes autres raisons qui nous sembleront valable (quelques bonus "spciaux" sont d'ailleurs dj prvus pour certains commentaires).

Petite nouveaut de cette dition, la prsence d'un smiley "Bonus" qui  une reprsentation "vidente" mais dont il faudra trouver une description avant tout originale. Ce smiley servira  dpartager les ventuels ex-aequo et, cf le paragraphe ci-dessus, et pourra ventuellement donner lieu  des points supplmentaires si vraiment l'explication est bien trouve. 

Voici la liste des smiley :




> !~"





> |#





> *$><





> ))!





> =+





> }N{





> ~[\^}





> &_!





> )-





> _-


Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'orginalit : 



> <)))><


Ce topic ne devra contenir que vos participations (tout autre post sera soumis  malus), cependant ici un topic a t ouvert pour que vous puissiez discuter autant que vous le voulez de cette dition. 

En ce qui concerne les lots, les deux premiers, en plus d'avoir l'innarrable bonheur de recevoir un vrai smiley d'or et d'argent virtuel, auront l'honneur et le privilge d'organiser les Smiley d'Or 2010 !

Et n'oubliez pas, c'est pour le fun ;-)

----------


## Gnoce

> !~"


Un lphant (harnach) qui flippe devant un couple de souris.




> |#


Un mec coinc entre un mur et un grillage !




> *$><


*Se rend compte qu'il vient de perdre un billet de 50*




> ))!


*En extase devant une belle paire de seins.*  :8O: 




> =+


tonn avec le nez cass (le petit pansement blanc en travers) avec un bret Franais  ::aie:: 




> }N{


Un mec heureux entre deux paires de fesses ...  ::?: 




> ~[\^}


Un bateau (voilier) et son sillage !




> &_!


Un mec devant son pc !




> )-


*Dchir avec un joint  la bouche et LE grand sourire  ::mrgreen:: *




> _-


*blas en regardant l'acn naissante dans la glace  ::(: *




> le smiley "bonus"
> <)))><


Un poisson ... 

*soit original ...*
un poisson en train d'tre dcoup par un matre des sushis ...  ::roll:: 


Curieux de savoir  quoi vous pensiez sur certains.

Certaines visions sont un peu moisies, mais on est vendredi et il est bientt l'heure de dcoller du travail  ::aie:: .

Bonne chance tout le monde, have fun !

----------


## Maxoo

Voici ma participation pour cette anne !! 
Bonne lecture  :;): 




> !~"


Qui a laiss la cage du Serpent  Sonnette ouverte !!




> |#


Zorro qui tire la gueule, parce que le Sergent Garcia lui a coup sa moustache de droite.




> *$><


On a fait cuire le serpent au barbecue  la broche, c'est dlicieux ^^




> ))!


Robocop tente une reconversion dans le cirque avec son nez de clown ^^




> =+


Par une nuit de pleine lune, les morts-vivants sortent de leurs tombes.




> }N{


Zorro s'est veng, il l'a pas loup !!




> ~[\^}


Les circuits de Frankenstein ont lgrement grills !!




> &_!


Ils font des Lgos pirates maintenant ?  :;): 




> )-


"No martini, no party"




> _-


Ils feraient n'importe quoi pour vendre des Lgos aux ados, mme des piercings !





> <)))><


Mais qui a tu Mauriiiiice !!!  ::calim2::

----------


## jbrasselet

> !~"


*D*emandez-moi je suis le roi du break-dance !




> |#


*E*t finalement, directement du producteur au consommateur ! Le cochon est pouss tranquillement dans la grille  chair  saucisse !




> *$><


*V*ivre c'est aussi tendre les bras pour aller chercher les toiles




> ))!


*E*n t, il faut faire attention, les vagues ramnent des mduses !




> =+


*L*a reine Marie-Antoinette a encore pris le ferrerro du bas. Catastrophe pour l'ambassadeur !




> }N{


*O*n ne peut dsigner de vainqueur. Les deux lutteurs viennent de s'endormir l'un sur l'autre.




> ~[\^}


*P*hantasmagroique (rapport au cochon) cette nouvelle attraction, vague, toboggan, montagne russe, carambolage dans un mur de coussin. On recommence ?




> &_!


*P*remire victime du docteur RemetsLesIdesEnPlace, mthode manuelle




> )-


*E*t le capitaine toulousain de pelote basque prpare sa chistera pour tenter le point de la victoire !




> _-


*Z*lim vast et vous retrzizez  vu d'oeil !




> <)))><


*!* Gnial ! Le nouveau modle de lampe  plasma qui fait galement thermomtre !

----------


## shadowmoon

voici ma modeste contribution :

!~" 
il pleut des cordes, couvre toi bien

 |#
un cochon au barbecue

*$>< 
chute du cours du dollar, so shocking

))! 
attention ! dplacement de particules par ondes sonores

=+
investisser dans la livre sterling

}N{ 
le microscope  effet tunnel a captur un neutron

~[\^} 
une particule qui change de forme en traversant un capteur du LHC

&_!
un scientifique controlant une distillation (le ! c'est le liquide qui coule)

)- 
un petit pois qui roule dans un mini-wok portatif (le - c'est la poigne) 

_- 
ces escaliers sont difficiles, les marches rtrcissent de plus en plus

<)))><
en exclusivit mondiale, venu du japon, le poisson transgnique aux arrtes rondes

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonjour,

Voici ma traduction des smileys gentillement trouvs par les organisateurs de cette anne, qui - a mon humble avis, et vous connaissez la fiabilit des mes avis !  ::mrgreen::  - viens majoritairement du travail d'un stagiaire dans une boite de panneaux et indicateurs de tous genres, pour une ville touristique du sud par exemple. Mais ils taient durs a comprendre tout de mme ces symboles, et pas sur que le grand public y pige qqchose:

*1) !~"*
Attention!, bacteries dans l'eau, urticant!
Attention (!), bacteries () dans l'eau (~), urticant ('')

*2) |#*
Ici, vous pouvez pcher des poissons a griller.
Ici, vous pouvez pcher des poissons (|) a griller (#).

*3) *$><*
Toute tincelle interdite, risque d'explosion.
Toute tincelle (*) interdite ($), risque d'explosion (><).

*4) ))!* 
Ya de belles fesses a mater ici, humm!
Ya de belles fesses ( )) ) a mater ()ici, humm! (!)

*5) =+*
Et gal hausse des tempratures.
Et () gal (=) hausse (+) des tempratures ().
H oui, le stagiaire rvait de faire des maths ...

*6) }N{*
Plage seins nus obligatoire, bikini interdit.

*7) ~[\^}*
Les atouts de la ville: mer (~), vieilles fortifications ([), piste de ski - pour l'hiver - et montagne a proximit (\^), et beaux nns sur la plage ( } ).

*8) &_!* 
Ici, on glisse un petit billet en douce au videur d'abord si on veut rentrer dans le club !


*9) )-*
Garder l'oeil ouvert, piqures d'insectes possibles.

*10) _-* 
Attention! Ne pas tenter de d'utiliser cet escalier, restauration en cours, les dernires marches sont encore en miettes.

*Bonus)*
<)))><  
Ce poisson n'a plus que la peau sur les os, c'est normal la mer est en train de crever (mais on est tranquille, elle peut pas crier).

----------


## Alvaten

Voila ma participation pour cette anne




> !~"


Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ce gros insecte au plafond ?




> |#


Une leve d'pe et de bouclier




> *$><


Qui c'est le boulet qui vient de verser sa coupe de glace




> ))!


Sympa ce nouveau fliper.




> =+


Encore une victime de la crise financire




> }N{


Yeaa le nouveau vaisseau de dark vador




> ~[\^}


Une souris (heureuse) de profil




> &_!


Laurel et Hardi de face




> )-


Arrte de mentir Pinicchio 




> _-


Pas terrible ce model perscing pour borgne 




> <)))><


Attention, ce nouveau misile est redoutable

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

La participation de *rone.drone38* qui ne peut pas poster ici. 




> !~"


Tiens, j'irais bien promener mon chien en monocycle !





> |#


Attention, hlicoptre bombardier d'eau en approche ! 





> *$><


Je mangerais bien un pche melba !





> ))!


Attention, Jean alesi est " fond  fond  fond !!!"





> =+


Franais old style 





> }N{


C'est un zoli papillon 





> ~[\^}


Tout shhhhhuuuussssssssss 
 




> &_!


Attention, travers de canard ! 





> )-


Je vais chez Auchan faire mes courses 





> _-


J'ecoute highway to hell ! 


Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'orginalit : 




> <)))><


Shiva avec son nez de clown

----------


## Auteur

boaf, c'est encore plus facile que l'an pass  ::D: 




> !~" 
> |# 
> *$><  
> ))! 
> =+ 
> }N{
> ~[\^} 
> &_! 
> )- 
> ...


chaque smiley reprsente un des membres de dvp,  vous de trouver lequel  ::mrgreen:: 

quoi ? qui a dit que je voulais  nouveau le smiley d'audace cette anne ???  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Bon, c'est ma premire participation, on verra bien !  :;):  Dj que j'ai du mal  comprendre les smileys normaux ! Il m'a fallu 1 an pour comprendre celui-l : :-) et encore plus pour celui-ci : ;-)
Donc, je me lance...




> !~"


Le Tampon de la SNCF




> |#


Un fauteuil roulant faisant du patin  glace.




> *$><


La flamme olympique coute cher !




> ))!


Un numro poustouflant du cirque de Pquin, ou 2 jeunes femmes sont en quilibre sur une grosse boule porte par un homme couch sur un tabouret.




> =+


Un homme marchant pniblement sur des charbons ardents




> }N{


Le Prince Charles vu de dos !  :8O: 




> ~[\^}


Un ptard.




> &_!


Un pirate.




> )-


Un quilibriste sur une corde raide.




> _-


Un clin d'il de borgne.

Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'orginalit :



> <)))><


Nmo se fait faire une radiographie !

----------


## Patriarch24

> !~"


Le dveloppeur hait Python.



> |#


Le dveloppeur hait C#.



> *$><


Le dveloppeur rclame de l'argent, mais le budget est serr (crise oblige).



> ))!


Le dveloppeur invoque les esprits ancestraux des langages fonctionnels.



> =+


Les esprits lui indiquent qu'ils ne peuvent rien pour lui...



> }N{


Finalement, le papillon de Sumatra indique au dveloppeur qu'il doit dvelopper en Java.



> ~[\^}


Le dveloppeur part en plerinage sur l'ile de Java pour rencontrer les autochtones et comprendre le langage...



> &_!


Retour au boulot : le dveloppeur est devant son PC !



> )-


Le dveloppeur se fait cuire un uf : une pause bien mrite.



> _-


Les dlais se raccourcissent : il faut se dcider.



> <)))><


Tout comptes faits, la pche, c'est plus simple.

----------


## mlny84

Ma premire participation  ::D:  




> !~"


 ::arrow::  Danger ! Risque de typhon, ouragan, tornade ou chasse d'eau droit devant




> |#


 ::arrow::  Un prisonnier en bas du mur qui pense  une solution pour "s'charper"




> *$><


 ::arrow::  Mme en ce concentrant aussi fort, pas sr qu'il arrive  matrialiser l'argent pour combler ses dettes ou devenir riche... Faudrait d'abord penser  un montant prcis et pas une *




> ))!


 ::arrow::  Pas la peine de se taper la tte contre le mur, mme  quatre pattes, a fait toujours autant mal ; et a ne rsoudra pas le bug...




> =+


 ::arrow::  Un peu gros le fusil par rapport au sniper, heureusement le viseur est l




> }N{


 ::arrow::  Ces 2 l ne s'apprcient pas, c'est sr, on voit mme le regard plein de N entre ces deux haineux nez  nez.




> ~[\^}


 ::arrow::  Avec les cheveux sur les yeux et sa cravate bizarre, moi aussi je ferai la tte... Mais bon, c'est dans son style "mo".




> &_!


 ::arrow::  Faire la manche face au mur, je suis pas sre que a soit trs efficace...




> )-


 ::arrow::  Le sniper a prfr s'essayer  l'arc finalement




> _-


 ::arrow::  un borgne qui repense avec nostalgie  ces 2 yeux




> <)))><


 ::arrow::  encore quelqu'un qui pense pouvoir accomplir des miracles en se concentrant suffisamment : mais non, mme pli en 2, la transmission de pense par les ondes est impossible

----------


## Seb33300

> !~"


quelqu'un qui court




> |#


quelqu'un aux toilettes qui lit un livre




> *$><


quelqu'un qui fait de l'halterophilie




> ))!


un X-men




> =+


La tte de dingo dans mickey




> }N{


Le Z de Zorro




> ~[\^}


Titeuf




> &_!


Une tte la bouche grande ouverte




> )-


Un cocktail ?




> _-


la fin du monde




> <)))><


Une truite

----------


## ghost emperor

Aller, je tente...




> !~"


 Donc, c'est un mec qui est adoss contre un mur et qui fume une clope




> |#


 Mais il a pris de la fum dans l'oeil...




> *$><


 ... et a le piiiqueuh !




> ))!


 Alors il frotte de toutes ses forces en esprant que a ailles mieux.




> =+


 Mais a va pas mieux alors il part  l'hosto en ambulance




> }N{


 Et il dort sous l'effet de l'annestsie




> ~[\^}


 Au rveil, il veux voir le rsultat (qui n'est pas trs beau  voir, il a trop frot)




> &_!


 Et a le dprime compltement




> )-


 En se regardant de profil, il est noormal




> _-


 Mais de face, il lui manque un oeil... sniff




> <)))><


Et s'il parvenais  remplacer son oeil par celui de ce poisson ?


Comme quoi, fumer c'est mauvais !

----------


## witch

Salut, 
Je tiens  remercier l'quipe qui modre ce jeu assez marrant  ::D: , j'tais trs trs contente du titre du smiley de plomb de l'anne prcdante (par faute de se dsabonne, je n'ai pas pu avoir un suivi...) j'tais plie de rire en lisant vos commentaires  ::mouarf:: 
en fait c'tait ma premire participation donc je ne disais que des btises c'est normal, et oui en effet pour les rgles ne les ai pas lu, mais je vous dis merci quand mme pour les points que vous m'avez donn  ::):  
je sais que je rponds tardivement pour cette anne, si vous ne prenez pas en considration ma participation...ce n'est pas grave, je ne vais poster que pour le fun. 




> !~"


une cyclone absorbant un serpent y compris sa proie et sa maison :p 





> |#


un pauvre prisonnier da sa chambre, celle ci est tellement petite qu'il a du mal  allonger ses pieds  ...  ::(:  




> *$><


une nana qui joue  la harpe.




> ))!


si tu continues  me chercher, je te collerai un coup de baton. 




> =+


il est tellement beau de regarder le reflet de la lune sur la rivire en traversant un pont.




> }N{


deux nuages lectroniques de deux atomes ayant en commun le mme numro atomique, ils sont si attachs l'un  l'autre ...c'est a l'amour   ::mouarf:: 




> ~[\^}


un chinois qui se prpare  la sache d'un gigantesque serpent juste en dehors de sa maison. 




> &_!


un bb prt de la porte...mais qu'est ce qu'il fait?... entrain de tirer un tapis, je vous jure si quelqu'un ouvre la porte qui est juste  cot ...a ne va pas tre trop drle >_<. 




> )-


une autruche 




> _-


pour a pas trop d'ides, je dirais des traces de quelqu'un qui vient de passez par l, il sont plus claires les traces les plus rcentes...il neige.




> <)))><


j'aurais dis un poisson, mais non je vais tenter une autre illusion....qu'est ce que vous pensez d'une partie d'exercice sur les arts martiaux ? 


 :;):

----------


## BornBanane

Bonjour  tous,





> !~"


Un poireau (!) parle  une pomme de terre () de problme mtaphysique des effets de l'eau (~) et de la pluie (").




> |#


Un haltrophile moustachu ayant un gros bouton sur le nez.




> *$><


Je place le dcors : Un moustique (*), un homme passablement nerv qui entend cette fichu bestiole tourne autour de lui.
Soudain le moustique approche de son oreille. Et PAF, une belle claque dans la gueule et et un moustique toujours vivant.  ::aie:: 




> ))!


Un gaucher super triste parce que le coiffeur lui a fait une raie sur le ct.  ::calim2:: 




> =+


Un geek britannique qui a l'il qui brille.




> }N{


What else ?




> ~[\^}


Une souris obse qui a un point de ct.




> &_!


Un individu suspect qui arrive avec un scateur devant un arbre.




> )-


Qui a crev l'il de snoopie ?




> _-


Un chinois qui viens de passer sous la guillotine, mais pourquoi l'on-t-il coup en deux ?


Plus le smiley "bonus", qui sera jug essentiellement sur l'originalit :




> <)))><


C'est cyclope (Des Xmens bien sur ! Mais avant l'pisode 3 parce que sinon ...) qui se concentre pour envoy son rayon laser sur ... rien du tout. Mais faut pas lui en vouloir, vous voyez bien qu'il est bourr et qu'il est en train de vomir !


Voil ma premire participation  ce jeu ! Et bonne chance a tout le monde  ::ccool::

----------


## BornBanane

Pardon me suis cru encore en septembre !  ::aie::

----------

